# Good quality shears for poodle coat?



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I need to purchase a good pair of sheers for grooming my poodle. Could I get some suggestions for a good pair of shears for less than $150.00 (the lower $$ the better).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can get both Kenchii's or Geib's for that price, and even lower. Of course, generally, the more you pay the better the shear...but thats not always the case..I like some Kenchii's and some Geibs..and I also love Aussie Dog shears.The Geib Titans are very nice shears, and I end up reaching for those during competition poodles. Of course, what fits your hand best and feels right to you may not be what works for me..Make sure you can return them if you don't like them. This is getting longwinded I guess..

Kenchii's Scorpions are nice, cheap priced shears.
Geib Titans are nice shears. 
Aussie Dog has nice, very inexpensive shears Their blue shears are my current fav's.


----------

